

I just got a job offer for less than I asked for, what should I do now? - imns
http://blog.jobety.com/i-just-got-a-job-offer-for-less-than-i-asked-for-what-should-i-do-now/

======
codeddesign
The reality is that when a company offers you less then what you are asking
for - they are devaluing your worth (currently and in the future). After
working in freelance for roughly a decade and not running a small agency, I've
learned that in order to become successful, you have to strive for your ideal
clients. When clients are less-ideal, that is when issues arise - whether it's
the cost factor, attitude, adding large edits to original project scope...etc.
This should be the same when looking for a job. During an interview, you
should be interviewing the company just like they are interviewing you. When
it's a right fit for both sides, expectations will be the site, value will be
the same (if not higher), and the attitude/work environment will be superior.

The #1 reason why people don't succeed - whether it's freelance, running a
company, or being an employee is that they under-value themselves and their
work.

------
nbakshi
This video by Ramit Seth gives a good view on how to do salary negotiation:
[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=elbjLyz1SHI&list=PLD14FA0C81E...](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=elbjLyz1SHI&list=PLD14FA0C81E7008A7)

